
New isothermal Gibson Assembly – fraction of cost - sciencenight
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.14.150979v1
======
sciencenight
Cepko Lab at Harvard Medical School created a small tweak to traditional
Gibson Assembly and significantly lowered the cost!

